# 21st century photographic workflow



## Brad Snyder (Jul 25, 2010)

A humorous look....

http://www.gocomics.com/cathy/2'1'/'7/25/


----------



## dmd (Aug 12, 2010)

The other day I became aware of the kind of generational distances my grandfather used to talk about (he could remember going to town on the family's draft horse)... while I counted window panes or the like until the agony of boredom passed. 

Fast forward to the present to me trying to tell an iPhone- armed-14-year-old who'd never actually used a landline, what it was like to have a real icebox where the iceman would come 3-4 times a week with his wet, black rubber cape and a 5' pound chunk of ice. 

He'll get to live the moment too; computer, Blackberry, iPhone, Gameboy, wii and all manner of digital _vade mecum(s)_ notwithstanding.


----------

